
Google’s Privacy Changes You Should Know About - petethomas
https://www.identityguard.com/news-insights/googles-privacy-change-you-should-know-about
======
duncan-donuts
The part that gets me is how _willing_ most people are to provide their data.
Even when you are trying to maintain your privacy, almost everyone makes it so
hard to do so that it almost isn't worth it.

------
jonnytran
Don't know if my memory is failing me, but it seems like Google re-enabled my
search history some time in 2015 without telling me. Maybe around that time,
search history got subsumed by this newer "Web & App Activity" setting. You
may want to re-check your settings.

------
tehabe
Am I the only one who things it is weird when a company who wants to sell me
something tell me something that would probably make me buy their service?

(And the service isn't telling me stuff.)

~~~
mikestew
Am I the only one that read this comment three times and still has no clue
what the poster is on about?

~~~
jonloldrup
no

------
quickben
Ah, so, if Google analytics/Adsense isn't there to fingerprint the visitor,
doubleclick will fill that gap now?

------
Meph504
So is it cool to submit advertisements under the guise of an Article now?

